# All Chinese supertalls: 40 skyscrapers over 300m plus another 14 proposed



## SNT1 (May 15, 2006)

wait up. Taiwan is part of China? >.>?


----------



## duskdawn (May 13, 2006)

SNT1 said:


> wait up. Taiwan is part of China? >.>?


Republic of China, there's nothing wrong to call it China literally.


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

beijing building isnt that tall, but they are huge and extremly modern.


----------



## Alweron (Sep 8, 2006)

I love those Great China Twin Towers. I hope they build those. Twin towers looks always better than just one.


----------



## some_stupid_nut (Sep 21, 2003)

The Wuhan building has been sooo slow! It was one of my favorites, I dont like the cladding though.


----------



## SA BOY (Mar 29, 2003)

duskdawn said:


> Republic of China, there's nothing wrong to call it China literally.


 Then with that logic canada should be part of the states cos its in North America???
Dumbass logic you have there. Tiawan is a sperate independant country


----------



## achineseinchina (Dec 18, 2005)

SNT1 said:


> wait up. Taiwan is part of China? >.>?


yes, it was, and will always be


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Eastern Germany was Germany
North Korea is Korea 
Taiwan is China

Respect the one China policy supported by common sense, United Nations and every [respectable] country in the world, thank you. My government supports this policy, the government of the owner of this forum supports this policy, the government of the country where this forum is hosted supports this policy and I'm sure that your respective governments support this policy too. Keep your personal political excentrities out of here, thank you. 

PS: Further childish discussion, please open a thread at the Skybar. This is architecture.


----------



## xiaoluis (Apr 1, 2006)

very nice info..


----------



## daloso (Feb 5, 2006)

Wow,the economic growth of China has been showed with these amazing buildings,it is increidible that a few years ago only in Hong Kong you could find buildings so tall,now they are all over China.The one that i like the most is the Shangai Financial center.


----------



## gm2263 (Sep 11, 2002)

Simply amazing, even considering that many of them are simple projects. China will break the record on supertalls and for sure, they have broken the record of 1000ft/300m+ 

...which is to expect no less from a booming economy and a country of such a size... 

GO CHINA!!!


----------



## Effer (Jun 9, 2005)

Stunning buildings!


----------



## duskdawn (May 13, 2006)

SA BOY said:


> Then with that logic canada should be part of the states cos its in North America???
> Dumbass logic you have there. Tiawan is a sperate independant country


I am truly shocked by your logic!
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Republic_of_china
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/People's_republic_of_china
Read it, come back and tell me what's difference in the two terms "continent" and "country".
I suppose you do not need a Chinese educating your English.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Alot of flamin in here. Anyway, alot of supertalls proposed in Chinese cities. Do these cities need these kinds of buildings?


----------



## duskdawn (May 13, 2006)

^^ Sorry. I just found that post calling me dumbass and I had to reply to clearify.
Back to your questions:
Yes, with such a giant country machine running at the fastest pace in the world history it is not very surprising to me.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

duskdawn said:


> ^^ Sorry. I just found that post calling me dumbass and I had to reply to clearify.
> Back to your questions:
> Yes, with such a giant country machine running at the fastest pace in the world history it is not very surprising to me.


But I hope China isn't rushing too fast. It already happened during the Great Leap Forward.


----------



## duskdawn (May 13, 2006)

WANCH said:


> But I hope China isn't rushing too fast. It already happened during the Great Leap Forward.


I think the situation is totally different.
GLF is a stupid attempt led by a Chinese farmer, he was great at politics but sucked in economics.
But currently most top economists in the world are dealing with China. Cooling economic growth heat is necessary but I don't think it is related to skyscrapers.
Massive foreign investment flowing in made the city capability have to improve.
I am glad to see the constructions are spread up in many cities other than just one or two which shows a good sign.


----------



## bcat0805 (Jul 22, 2009)

Taiwan is NOT part of China


----------



## GreenMonk108 (Dec 13, 2007)

In all of China provinces, I hardly keep track on the high rises. They're just simply too many of them, and they have very nice architecture. If one of them built in my city, it is going to be a gem for sure. *Sign*


----------



## z.lisy (Sep 7, 2009)

yet another collection of amazing pics


----------



## YelloPerilo (Oct 17, 2003)

bcat0805 said:


> Taiwan is NOT part of China


Who cares what you say. You are a quantité negligiable.


----------



## WiGgLz01 (May 23, 2009)

bcat0805 said:


> Taiwan is NOT part of China


let me clear this issue up, taiwan to the entire world EXCEPT china says it is independent, china still claims its their territory.


has that SOM project in tianjin gotten a name yet? that is a very interesting building. as well as most of the chinese supertalls.


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

And I live in Los Angeles, California, Mexico.


----------



## Caravaggio (Oct 17, 2009)

What is China's claim to the independent country of Taiwan.Wait don't tell was Taiwan(Made in China)hahahahahahahahahahah.


----------



## YelloPerilo (Oct 17, 2003)

Caravaggio said:


> What is China's claim to the independent country of Taiwan.Wait don't tell was Taiwan(Made in China)hahahahahahahahahahah.


Where does your stupidity start and where does your ignorance end?


----------



## libicong00 (Nov 2, 2009)

Shanghai Tower








I think you forgot this building.
the building will rise approximately 632 metres


----------



## Caravaggio (Oct 17, 2009)

Chill out YelloPerilo don' get all butt hurt.It was a joke.I just think it's ludicrous that the Chinese Gov believes that Taiwan is part of China.By the way there is nothing stupid in what I posted, if you are bothered that someone might disagree with you,calling them stupid is kind of infantile in your part.


----------



## YelloPerilo (Oct 17, 2003)

Caravaggio said:


> Chill out YelloPerilo don' get all butt hurt.It was a joke.I just think it's ludicrous that the Chinese Gov believes that Taiwan is part of China.By the way there is nothing stupid in what I posted, if you are bothered that someone might disagree with you,calling them stupid is kind of infantile in your part.


Why would you reply if you don't feel but hurt on your part? :lol:

There is nothing to agree on stupidity and ignorance, dude!


----------



## Caravaggio (Oct 17, 2009)

YelloPerilo said:


> Why would you reply if you don't feel but hurt on your part? :lol:
> 
> There is nothing to agree on stupidity and ignorance, dude!


Your a lost case


----------



## Oriolus (Feb 4, 2004)

libicong00 said:


> I think you forgot this building.
> the building will rise approximately 632 metres


You might notice that this thread was created more then three years ago, and was only bumped so that a few people could bicker about the fact that a couple of buildings from Taipei were included. There have been some abolute monsters proposed since. 

Shizimen CBD Tower, Zhuhai - 680m - proposed
Pingan International Finance Centre, Tianjin - 115st/646m - site preparation
Shanghai Tower, Shanghai - 128st/632m - piling and excavation
China 117 Tower, Tianjin - 117st/597m - site preparation
Suzhou Supertower, Suzhou - 110st/~508m - proposed
Fanhai International Twin Towers, Beijing - 2x505m - proposed

Most of them considerably taller then anything on that list that zorg originally created. Its some crazy shit alright!!


----------



## YelloPerilo (Oct 17, 2003)

Caravaggio said:


> Your a lost case


Pure projection from your side! :lol:


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

You sure love using that laughing emoticon, YellowPerilo


----------



## YelloPerilo (Oct 17, 2003)

Imperfect Ending said:


> You sure love using that laughing emoticon, YellowPerilo


I'm a jollyful fellow. And what is your problem? :lol:


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

bcat0805 said:


> Taiwan is NOT part of China


Just ignore it. We all know that Taiwan is independent. Someone isn't happy with the current state of things and wrote it to be inflammatory and piss people off.


----------



## YelloPerilo (Oct 17, 2003)

isaidso said:


> Just ignore it. We all know that Taiwan is independent. Someone isn't happy with the current state of things and wrote it to be inflammatory and piss people off.


That's why your gov. doesn't have an Embassy in Taibei. :lol:


----------

